# 90 Maxima Transmission



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys, my car is coming back to me on Monday... I just had to take it to a transmission shop to get it rebuilt (basically a new trans), it was slipping on me... anyways, I was wondering... the guy said my trans was basically messed up completely, like metal to metal... it needed repair badly. Would a bad transmission cause my gas mileage to suffer considering I have a cold air intake and a nice muffler? Just curious  I cannot wait to ride my max with a whole new tranny!

-90maxima


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

I think a bad tranny can cause poor gas milage because the engine is turning but the energy is not getting to the tires. BTW, how many miles do you have on you Max?


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

155,500, something around there, I know its in the 155 thousand range haha, but yea I've read that max's can last up to like 300+ miles...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they can, as long as you keep feeding them transmissions. the 89-91 models had a horrid auto tranny, as you're experiencing now. IF you drive easy on it, it should last anothe r150k miles assuming you keep the fluids changed and new timing belts on it every 60k.


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, my car drives so smooth now... will my tranny stay in good shape as long as I keep up with oil changes? They said my engine is in very good condition, my tranny was just messed up... a whole new one now tho


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*keep tranny in good shape*



90maxima said:


> Wow, my car drives so smooth now... will my tranny stay in good shape as long as I keep up with oil changes? They said my engine is in very good condition, my tranny was just messed up... a whole new one now tho


The tranny fluid is nothing related to oil changes. Engine oil is not to be used as transmission fluid. They are completely separate systems, and these fluids are never mixed in any fashion.

So if you change your every 3k miles, you're doing good for the engine, but oil change has nothing to do with transmission.

My advice is drive smooth and not rough. It is an old car. Another cheap insurance you can do for the transmission is to add a transmission cooler. You see, your radiator carries three rows of lines that cool the engine and cool the transmission as well. Inside the radiator are additional, completely separate lines that carry tranny fluid. Don't confuse. The tranny fluid (pink) and engine antifreeze (green) never mix in any way. They simply both pass through the radiator as a way of getting cooled off. Now then, adding the transmission cooler IN SERIES with the lines passing via the main radiator, (NOT IN PLACE OF) will cool off the transmission fluid another 25 degrees Fahrenheit. By keeping fluids cooler, you extend the life of the transmission.

To summarize: engine coolant, is antifreeze. Transmission coolant is not engine oil. Changing oil is not in any way related to your transmission.


----------

